# First time using Umik1, soundcard question...



## paulys55 (Jul 31, 2017)

Newb to REW and miniDSP. Finishing up my diy sub and about to do some testing and measurements. Should be able to figure out everything with all the threads and tutorials but I have a question about my soundcard. Not sure how to find out if my soundcard is capable of outputting the full spectrum of frequency I need for testing my sub. I had planned on using my desktop with the Umik-1, miniDSP and REW, doing a Linkwitz transform then going through the rest of the setup but I couldn't find the specs for the frequency output range on my soundcard. I plan to use my PC's onboard soundcard on my motherboard Asrock z77 Extreme4. The board is probably about 5 years old (I know, probably due for an update but it works flawlessly). Will this card output sound down to or below 10hz or will I need to get an outboard unit? Thanks for any help/advice.

Paul

System overview:
Oppo 105D > NAD C375BEE Integrated Amp + Crown K2 > miniDSP > PSB Imagine T towers + diy Stereo Integrity HST18 in 4 cubic ft sealed


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

PC sound cards tend to be noisy - ie picking up internal EFI especially from HID devices like your mouse. I would for sure go with a higher quality sound card like HT OMEGA or ASUS ...this will also get you a much better S/N ratio....


----------



## paulys55 (Jul 31, 2017)

Yeah, I figured so much. Any thoughts on the Asus Essence STXii? Just wondering if it's worth it or there is a cheaper alternative. I have been looking at it for some time now and just can't seem to pull the trigger.


----------

